# Furacão MARIA (Atlântico 2011 #AL14)



## adiabático (7 Set 2011 às 00:06)

Formou-se no Atlântico a 14ª depressão tropical da temporada, da qual se espera um desenvolvimento lento e, eventualmente, que se venha a tornar o terceiro furacão "de tipo Cabo Verde" de 2011. O trajecto parece similar ao do furacão Irene, levando o sistema mais para Sul do que o Katia e tocando as Antilhas. Ainda é cedo para prever se, quando e onde poderá atingir terra.


----------



## adiabático (7 Set 2011 às 16:10)

*Re: Depressão Tropical CATORZE (Atlântico 2011 #AL14)*

A depressão nº14 desenvolveu-se e é neste momento uma tempestade tropical, com ventos de 80Km/h.

Tempestade Tropical Maria:


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2011 às 17:23)

É curioso este padrão em que o cone de incerteza dos "cabo-verdianos" passa quase sempre pelo NE das Caraíbas e eventualmente costa-leste dos EUA, digo curioso pois era esse padrão que se esperava o ano passado em termos de previsões sazonais/teleconexões/analogias do passado, e depois acabou por não acontecer, acabavam por curvar antes. 

Este ano se não estou em erro esperava-se um anticiclone Açores-Bermuda mais forte do lado das Bermudas o que em teoria daria a umas trajectórias mais a sul/oeste do NE das Caraíbas, mas parece que este padrão também não se está a verificar.  Mas só agora estamos no pico da temporada, vamos ver como será a segunda metade.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2011 às 01:11)

A proximidade da Maria ao sistema de altas pressões equatoriais de niveis altos ( NER-near equatorial ridge), deverá induzir algum shear, que afectará o outflow e os niveis altos do ciclone.

Apesar de tudo tem-se assistido ao fortalecer da convecção numa forte banda a N do LLC, sugerindo que o sistema está a tentar criar um CDO.

Esta tendencia de fortalecimento vai de encontro ao modelo GFDL, ounico que antevinha uma intensificação mais significativa, e vai contra a filosofia do NHC que mantem o sistema em fraca evolução durante 120h.

Á medida que a Maria se desloca para WNW, afastando-se da NER, é possivel que se inicie um processo de intensificação mais agressivo, nomeadamente depois de passar a NE das Leeward islands, entre as 72 e 96h.


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2011 às 00:34)

O NHC prevê um enfraquecimento do MARIA, à medida que se desloca para a Este em direcção às Caraíbas, a rota prevista para este sistema é algo parecida com a que teve o furacão IRENE, embora o MARIA seja um sistema mais fraco e a rota prevista seja um pouco mais a Norte:


----------



## adiabático (9 Set 2011 às 13:37)

Espectacular ressurgimento da convecção, a lembrar que este sistema está activo e que poderá recrudescer se as condições ambientais o favorecerem.




























> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 090850
> TCDAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## adiabático (10 Set 2011 às 13:40)

A TS Maria tem-se mostrado pouco organizada, apesar de há mais de um dia ter vindo a gerar muita convecção.

Parece-me uma repetição da TS Emily, que seguiu praticamente o mesmo trajecto que se prevê para a Maria e que nunca chegou a dar nada que se visse (na verdade, a Emily seguiu ligeiramente mais a Sul e praticamente dissipou-se ao interagir com terra sobre a Hispaniola, mantendo-se como depressão ao atravessar para Este o Atlântico mas nunca tendo chegado a recuperar)... Para a Maria o NHC prevê que comece a intensificar-se dentro das próximas 24h, podendo chegar a furacão em 2/3 dias.


----------



## adiabático (11 Set 2011 às 08:50)

Parece que este sistema tem atravessado um ambiente mais hostil do que se previa inicialmente, mas continua a mostrar sinais de "vitalidade". A seguir nos próximos dias, enquanto a TS Nate se prevê que se dissipe rapidamente sobre as montanhas no México, após "landfall" sem atingir a intensidade de furacão.

O próximo episódio na "aventura" da Maria pode ser a interacção com aquela bolsa de ar seco a Nordeste...


----------



## adiabático (11 Set 2011 às 09:03)

> *Tropical Storm Maria affects Port of San Juan*
> 
> September 9, 2011 By admin Leave a Comment
> 
> ...



fonte: http://cruiseradio.net/featured/cruise-line-news/tropical-storm-maria-affects-port-of-san-juan/



> *The Kind of Break The Islands Need*
> 
> 09/10/2011 23:50:00 Etc/GMT+1
> 
> ...



fonte: http://www.anguillanews.com/enews/index.php/permalink/4022.html


----------



## adiabático (15 Set 2011 às 16:08)

*"MARIA just below hurricane strength... guidance makes Maria a hurricane later today"*

A tempestade tropical Maria está a atravessar um período de condições ambientais mais favoráveis ao seu fortalecimento e poderá tornar-se um furacão ainda hoje, sendo, ainda, possível que venha a atingir o Canadá já comm características de sistema extra-tropical.

"Forecast advisory" do *NHC*:


000
WTNT44 KNHC 151441
TCDAT4

TROPICAL STORM MARIA DISCUSSION NUMBER  36
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142011
1100 AM AST THU SEP 15 2011

MICROWAVE IMAGES DURING THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS INDICATE THAT *MARIA
HAS BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED*.  AN EYE...OPEN TO THE SOUTH...IS
APPARENT IN THE LATEST MICROWAVE IMAGES...ALTHOUGH THERE IS STILL
SOME TILT BETWEEN THE LOW AND MID-LEVEL CENTERS.  SUBJECTIVE DVORAK
ESTIMATES ARE 55 KT...WITH CIMSS AMSU ESTIMATES OF 63 KT AND ADT
VALUES OF 57 KT.  THE INITIAL WINDS ARE INCREASED TO 60 KT...AND
MIGHT BE A LITTLE CONSERVATIVE GIVEN THE BETTER DEFINED CORE
FEATURES AND THE FAST FORWARD SPEED.  MARIA HAS ABOUT 24 HOURS OF
WARM WATER AND MODERATE SHEAR BEFORE IT CROSSES THE NORTH WALL OF
THE GULF STREAM AND ENCOUNTERS A MUCH HIGHER SHEAR ENVIRONMENT.  *ALL
OF THE GUIDANCE MAKES MARIA A HURRICANE LATER TODAY* BEFORE
WEAKENING ON FRIDAY...AND THE OFFICIAL FORECAST AGREES WITH THAT
SCENARIO.

MARIA IS MOVING QUICKLY TO THE NORTH-NORTHEAST AT ABOUT 26 KT. 
GLOBAL MODELS ARE IN RELATIVELY GOOD AGREEMENT ON A TRACK TOWARD
THE NORTHEAST STARTING BY TONIGHT AT A RATE OF ABOUT 40 KT AS THE
CYCLONE BECOMES EMBEDDED IN FAST MID-LATITUDE FLOW.  THERE HAS BEEN
A SUBTLE NORTHWESTWARD SHIFT IN THE GUIDANCE...WITH *A FAIR NUMBER
OF THE MODELS BRINGING THE EXTRATROPICAL CYCLONE CLOSE TO THE
AVALON PENINSULA OF NEWFOUNDLAND*.  THE LATEST FORECAST IS SHIFTED
TO THE LEFT...BUT STILL REMAINS ON THE SOUTHEASTERN SIDE OF THE
GUIDANCE ENVELOPE.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  15/1500Z 32.4N  67.0W   60 KT  70 MPH
 12H  16/0000Z 36.7N  64.1W   65 KT  75 MPH
 24H  16/1200Z 42.8N  57.4W   65 KT  75 MPH
 36H  17/0000Z 49.5N  49.5W   55 KT  65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
 48H  17/1200Z...ABSORBED BY A COLD FRONT

$$
FORECASTER BLAKE


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2011 às 22:50)

Maria já é um Furacão de Categoria 1.


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2011 às 01:32)

Interessante aquela explosão convectiva já tão a norte a a mover-se tão rápido, e isso ter sido previsto pelos modelos.


----------

